# Denon AVR 1912/2113 viel zu leise.



## Sgod (29. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe schon länger ein Problem mit der (nicht vorhandenen) Lautstärke meines Heimkinosystems, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich bin Anfang letzten Jahres von meinem inzwischen in die Jahre gekommen Technics-Surroundreceiver (SA-DX940) auf einen Denon AVR 1912 umgestiegen.
Bei dem Technics habe ich die Lautstärke nicht mal zur Hälfte aufgedreht, da ist mir schon alles um die Ohren geflogen.
Bei dem Denon hatte ich von Anfang an das Problem, dass der gesamte Sound einfach viel zu leise war. Ich konnte direkt neben den Boxen stehen und bis zum Anschlag aufdrehen, das war dann zwar schon etwas lauter, aber locker aushaltbar. Außerdem musste ich ewig am Lautsärkeregler kurbeln, damit ich überhaupt das Gefühl hatte, es tut sich was.
Nun habe ich gut 1 Jahr lang (mit längeren Pausen zwischendurch) an Einstellungen, Einmessungen, Anschlüssen etc herumprobiert, ohne das sich am Problem etwas verändert hat.

Da ich dann irgendwann von einem Defekt des Geräts ausgegangen bin, hab ich mir online einfach mal den Nachfolger, den 2113 bestellt, welcher gestern angekommen ist. Heute angeschlossen, eingemessen (nach Anleitung) etc - selbes Problem, alles viel zu leise. Die Lautstärkeeinstellung geht von -79,5 bis +18db. Wenn ich in den Plusbereich drehe, kommt es langsam in einen Bereich, wo ich sage ok, es ist jetzt etwas lauter. Aber nicht mal ansatzweise das, was ich erwarte bzw. von meinem alten Receiver und selbst von meinem zwanzig Jahre alten 75W-Technicsverstärker gewohnt bin.

Da dieses Problem gleich bei 2 Geräten auftritt, gehe ich davon aus, dass der Fehler bei mir, bzw. den Einstellungen liegt, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich noch probieren könnte, vielleicht hat von euch ja jemand eine Idee? Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe! 


Gruß Sgod


----------



## Gast20190124 (29. März 2013)

Was hast du denn für Lautsprecher?


----------



## Sgod (29. März 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Lautsprecher?


Die Lautsprecher sind von der kleinen hannoverschen Boxenschmiede LYNX. Die Frontlautsprecher sind die Lynx A1, Rear und Center die A0.5.
Der Hersteller dürfte hier eher unbekannt sein, baut aber hervorragende Boxen. Meine gibt es so leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Bier (30. März 2013)

Naja an den Lautsprechern kann es kaum liegen. Es hat ja vorher auch funktioniert.  Macht es denn einen Unterschied wenn den AVR mal analog statt digital anschließt? Quelle ist der PC? Lautstärke der Soundkarte ist auf 100%? Mal ne andere Quelle angeschlossen?
Hast du es auch schonmal ohne Einmessen probiert? Diese Einmessautomatiken können auch ganz schönen Mist fabrizieren


----------



## rumor (30. März 2013)

Ich Tipp auch mal auf ein falsches Eingangs Signal.

Manchmal treten solche Probleme auch auf wenn ein Stereo Signal kommt und auf alle LS erweitert wird bzw. Umgekehrt.

Hast du mal mit Denon gesprochen? Die sind meiner Erfahrung nach ziemlich hilfsbereit am Telefon.

Gruss


----------



## Sgod (31. März 2013)

Bier schrieb:


> Naja an den Lautsprechern kann es kaum liegen. Es hat ja vorher auch funktioniert.  Macht es denn einen Unterschied wenn den AVR mal analog statt digital anschließt? Quelle ist der PC? Lautstärke der Soundkarte ist auf 100%? Mal ne andere Quelle angeschlossen?
> Hast du es auch schonmal ohne Einmessen probiert? Diese Einmessautomatiken können auch ganz schönen Mist fabrizieren


Ja, vorher hat es funktioniert, aber eben mit einem anderen Receiver.Quelle ist der Blurayplayer oder Radio. Auf Werkseinstellungen oder beim deaktivieren der Einmesserdaten ist das Ergebnis das gleiche...bin etwas ratlos.
Die Lautsprecher haben 4Ohm, der receiver ist auf 6-8Ohm ausgelegt, aber laut denon und diversen Quellen im Netz kann das eigentlich nicht das Problem sein. Ich werd noch mal ein bischen mit den Einmessdaten rumprobieren, danke dir schon mal.


----------



## Sgod (31. März 2013)

rumor schrieb:


> Ich Tipp auch mal auf ein falsches Eingangs Signal.
> 
> Manchmal treten solche Probleme auch auf wenn ein Stereo Signal kommt und auf alle LS erweitert wird bzw. Umgekehrt.


Wie finde ich das heraus?


> Hast du mal mit Denon gesprochen? Die sind meiner Erfahrung nach ziemlich hilfsbereit am Telefon.


Werd ich demnächst machen, danke.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. März 2013)

An den Impedanzen oder mangelnder Leistung oder sonst was liegt es definitiv nicht! Schick den 2113 wieder zurück, das ist rausgeworfenes Geld!

Wie siehts denn mit den Pegeln der Quellen aus? Kann man die einstellen? Damit kann man ggf. unterschiedlich laute Quellen so einpegeln, dass sie gleich laut sind und man beim Umschalten nicht vom Sessel kippt.
Sind denn alle Effekte aus? Manchmal ist da standardmäßig irgendein "Soundmodus" oder sonst. Gedöns eingestellt.
Wie sind denn die Boxen eingepegelt? Kannst du das mal manuell machen? U.U. sind die viel zu leise eingepegelt. Stell die mal auf 0dB.


----------



## Sgod (31. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> An den Impedanzen oder mangelnder Leistung oder sonst was liegt es definitiv nicht! Schick den 2113 wieder zurück, das ist rausgeworfenes Geld!


Hi, danke dir schon mal für deine Tipps. Ich denke auch nicht, dass es daran liegt. Werd noch ein bissl probieren, merkwürdig ist, dass ich mit dem 1912 genau dasselbe Problem hatte, weshalb ich eigentlich ein Problem (Defekt) am Gerät ausschließe.


> Wie siehts denn mit den Pegeln der Quellen aus? Kann man die einstellen? Damit kann man ggf. unterschiedlich laute Quellen so einpegeln, dass sie gleich laut sind und man beim Umschalten nicht vom Sessel kippt.


Die Problematik ist bei allen Quellen gleich.


> Wie sind denn die Boxen eingepegelt? Kannst du das mal manuell machen? U.U. sind die viel zu leise eingepegelt. Stell die mal auf 0dB.


Bin jetzt nach etliche Einmessungen nochmal in die manuelle Einstellung gegangen. Audissey hatte alle Lautsprecher tief im Minusbereich eingepegelt. Allerdings war es auch bei 0dB noch zu wenig, Habs jetzt mal in den Plusbereich gestellt (zwischen +3 und +5) und so langsam kommts in Bereiche, wo ich sagen kann, es ist ein wenig Kraft dahinter. Hab aber jetzt auch die Eingangsquelle auf +12, also Maximum. Was für Pegel sind denn 'normal'?


----------



## Zappaesk (31. März 2013)

Normal ist alles auf 0. Das ist es was ein "normaler" Verstärker macht.

Wenn man es übertreibt, dann kann es zu Übersteuerungen kommen. Aber das hört man dann ja und speziell auf digitaler Ebene ist das sehr eklig!


----------

